# van- news- PAY-AS-YOU-GO VAN FINANCING IS MILES BETTER FOR SMALL BUSINESSE



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Leasys introduces innovative pay-as-you-go financing on Fiat Professional Doblo Cargo
Offer is inspired by mobile phone sector and gives small businesses unprecedented flexibility
Leasys Miles uses black box technology for a true pay-as-you-go experience 
First 500 miles included in the price
Already a firm favourite with small business users across the UK and Europe, the appeal of the Fiat Professional Doblo Cargo has been further enhanced with the introduction of an innovative pay-as-you-go leasing deal that makes it more affordable than ever.

Inspired by the cost-effective and user-friendly financing options for everyday items like mobile phones, the new product from Leasys - the contract hire division of Fiat Chrysler Automobiles - is perfectly suited to owner-operators trading in the 'new normal' and makes the award-winning small van even more practical and competitive.

The premise of Leasys Miles is simple: After making a small initial payment and then paying monthly, the balance of the lease is charged by the mile. The less a customer drives, the less they pay.

The pioneering scheme is made possible by clever black box technology that tracks vehicle movements and calculates payments.

In the case of the Fiat Professional Doblo Cargo L1 DIESEL 1.3 80, that means an initial rental of just £149, followed by 47 monthly payments of £149 (excl. VAT on business contract hire) and a pay-as-you-go charge of 0.25 pence per mile*. What's more, the first 500 miles are included at no additional charge.

Sebastiano Fedrigo, managing director of Leasys UK, said: "With so many small businesses facing enormous economic challenges brought about by the pandemic, so many of them have been crying out for innovative financing products like Leasys Miles and we are delighted to be able to introduce it on the Doblo Cargo.

"With further lockdowns a possibility, few small businesses are in a position to commit to traditional leasing arrangements yet they still need access to smart, reliable, efficient and practical vans in order to function. This new deal is the perfect solution."

Richard Chamberlain, head of brand at Fiat Professional in the UK, added: "Ever since the pandemic started, we've been in constant contact with our customers trying to provide whatever support we can to keep their businesses moving.

"The new Leasys Miles offer on the Doblo Cargo will be incredibly appealing and useful to many of them as it will allow them to enjoy all the benefits of the brilliant Fiat Doblo Cargo while keeping their costs to a minimum."

The Fiat Professional Doblo is also available for personal contract hire (PCH) with Leasys Miles. For more information, please visit: https://www.leasys.com/uk/english/offers/fiat -professional-doblo?brand=fiat-professional


----------

